# Connecting Monitor to cpu and tv tuner



## venky821 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I have one pc (cpu and monitor). now i want to connect an external tv tuner to this monitor. so that if i want to watch tv just i will switch on tv tuner and if i want to work with computer switch on cpu.

so how i can connect these things, what external devices required. Please let me know. 

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Nov 27, 2011)

You need to check type and numbers input(s) your monitor and outup your tv tuner supports. Write model and make of your tv tuner and monitor for better idea.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 27, 2011)

First do you Have Tv-tuner..If yes then Which, Pls update make and model no of Tv -tuner. If not and you wish to buy then their are many available between 1-1.5K.. with Vga ports in it.. just connect monitor and you are on.


----------



## venky821 (Nov 28, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> First do you Have Tv-tuner..If yes then Which, Pls update make and model no of Tv -tuner. If not and you wish to buy then their are many available between 1-1.5K.. with Vga ports in it.. just connect monitor and you are on.



Hi,

Thanks a lot for replied me.

I have front tech tv tuner. i am unable to find it's model number. so posting here it's features and specifications

Features

    Upto 1920x1200 High defination resolution.
    Fully compatible with all LCD monitor and CRT with low resolution.
    TV tuner with frequency phase lock (PLL) to offer stable reception;
    Channel number ordering function allows you to change the sequence of channels as you prefer
    Support 4:3, 16:9 and 16:10 PS aspect ratio
    Best Image Quality with 24 bit color
    3D image noise reduction
    Moveable PIP function for TV window in PC desktop.
    Multi Channel preview up to 16 Channels
    Still-picture function
    Calendar/ calculator/ game functions & auto power on/off by alarm within 24 hours
    Video input can be used to connect external equipments such as DVD
    Full-functional IR remote control
    Compact Size and low power consumption, energy saving System requirements
    No specific PC system required.
    Monitors(LCD,CRT,PLASMA,PROJECTOR)with VGA Input
    Video Input device(Cable/Antenna,VCR,DVD,LD player etc.)

Specifications

    Power input: DC 5V/1000mA
    Input Signal: RF input: 47-870MHz,RGB,Composite Video
    Audio: PC and R-L in.
    Video Format: 1Vp-p (PAL/ NTSC)
    Panel Controls: Channel +,-,Volume +,-, Menu, Power, AV/TV.
    Resolution(optional): 800*600/1024*768/ 1280*1024/ 1440*900/1680*1050/ 1290*1080/ 1920*1200
    RF output:Horizontal frequency: 37KHz-75KHz
    Vertical frequency: 60Hz (refresh rate)
    Timer ON/OFF function.

and monitor is 23 inch Acer. which is having usb, hdmi, lan cable, speakers jack ports.


----------



## venky821 (Dec 5, 2011)

hi,

can any one help me please...

thank you


----------

